# PETA's Pokemon parody



## Equinoxe (Oct 11, 2012)

So no one's posted this yet? It's a short game... and, well, just play it yourself.


It's actually kind of weird that they haven't done something like this before. I'm really interested in seeing how Nintendo reacts to this.

I'm personally not sure whether this... thing is hilarious or plain stupid, but what do you people think about this?


----------



## Zexion (Oct 11, 2012)

finally someone brings this up.

This is crap. I realize what they want to do hear, but it is a video game. It is a waste of time for PETA to do this. No animals are actually harmed. and i doubt peta has actually looked into pokemon that deeply

What about those little kids who search Pokemon in a search engine and this comes up. What are they going to think. This is over the line and excessive. I guarantee there will be a lawsuit over this.


----------



## Momo(th) (Oct 11, 2012)

I love (note: HATE) how it says "We support Team Plasma!" on some of their logos.

Team Plasma was meant to not be a representative of Pokemon cruelty, but rather a warning to blind faith and obedience, as well as intolerance.


----------



## Flora (Oct 11, 2012)

I haven't played it. Frankly, I don't want to play it, even if I know it's a whole bunch of bullshit. I've seen the pictures on Tumblr, I've seen enough.

Looking at those pictures? They actually made me feel _sick to my stomach_. I'm not entirely sure why, since I don't react badly to most things; they'll make me sad, of course, but not to the level of sick-to-my-stomach-horror that that did.

I wish PETA would focus their money and other resources into stuff that _wasn't this kind of parody of things that are perfectly fine._


----------



## Spoon (Oct 11, 2012)

I found it kind of amusing, to be honest! It's not like anyone, but PETA, takes PETA seriously. And guessing from the game itself, at least someone on the team had played a game or two. The Slowpoke was the best! :D!

 Also, the game is a parody, which have very different copyright laws around them! So, like PETA's Cooking Mama and Mario games, there's not much legal action that can be done. Or so I think, I'm too lazy to fact check.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 11, 2012)

my favourite part is the "don't you remember that we didn't actually care about pokemon liberation? it was a huge plot twist!" speech ghetsis gives


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 12, 2012)

Tailsy said:


> my favourite part is the "don't you remember that we didn't actually care about pokemon liberation? it was a huge plot twist!" speech ghetsis gives


Which brings some negative continuity.

During the Ghetsis battle, he did in fact claim team plasma didn't care at all for Pokemon's well being. But at the end, after the Ash-dressed-as-a-deranged-Uncle-Sam-who-wanted-to-use-Pikachu-solely-for-getting-money-off-of-it battle, Slowpoke comes and says there's a new team called Team Plasma who fights for good.

Except that Team Plasma was already established and made and is a team that doesn't want to protect Pokemon.



Anyway, I hate the message the game was trying to reach (re: Pokemon are being abused and Pokemon is about abusing Pokemon!), but I did enjoy playing through it, since it was animated... nicely?

But Cheren being a drunk? Bad PETA, baaaaaaad. and they totally copied that idea off of kyoko


----------



## Wargle (Oct 12, 2012)

Definitely a nicely animated game. All I can say positively, other than that, it's all the aforementioned and unneeded things about PETA going too far and being stupid


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 12, 2012)

just one more chapter of PETA fanatically missing the point and making them look like a parody of themselves even more than they already do


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 12, 2012)

Why do they portray the Professor as evil? Shouldn't a scientist like her be a cool explorer type? Or the kind that watches animals, tries to communicate with them and makes an awesome documentary about them. Not an evil doctor. Oh, and that kind of person wouldn't use perfume as a weapon.


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 12, 2012)

Didn't play through all of it (got bored), but it made a good first impression. Interesting satire.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Oct 12, 2012)

sv_01 said:


> Oh, and that kind of person wouldn't use perfume as a weapon.


I think that's supposed to be a reference to cosmetics testing on animals.

Anyway, yeah, PETA makes another dumb parody game.


----------



## Espeon (Oct 12, 2012)

I have to admit, I was surprised at how 'thoroughly researched' the game was. Though the account was horribly biased and ignorant, at least someone took the time to (presumably) play through, or at the very least, read up on Pokémon plotlines? Never had any experience with PETA though, so I was expecting it to just be humans going for Pikachu with a hatchet, with no consistency with the Pokémon universe.

PETA really do know how to kick up a fuss over nothing.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 12, 2012)

Espeon said:


> I have to admit, I was surprised at how 'thoroughly researched' the game was. Though the account was horribly biased and ignorant, at least someone took the time to (presumably) play through, or at the very least, read up on Pokémon plotlines? Never had any experience with PETA though, so I was expecting it to just be humans going for Pikachu with a hatchet, with no consistency with the Pokémon universe.
> 
> PETA really do know how to kick up a fuss over nothing.


Excepting, of course, Ash's lines about 'not caring if Pikachu wanted out of his poké ball' or caring about him, etc.


----------



## Byrus (Oct 12, 2012)

Spoon said:


> I found it kind of amusing, to be honest! It's not like anyone, but PETA, takes PETA seriously. And guessing from the game itself, at least someone on the team had played a game or two. The Slowpoke was the best! :D!


 Pretty much this. 

The drunken Cheren and crazed professor Juniper definitely got a laugh out of me. I have to admit that I do like the evil Ash's design too. I don't see the point in getting offended over it really, it's just so over the top and silly.


----------



## Espeon (Oct 12, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> Excepting, of course, Ash's lines about 'not caring if Pikachu wanted out of his poké ball' or caring about him, etc.


Haha, I didn't say it was perfect. Just more thorough than at all expected. :P


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 13, 2012)

Espeon said:


> Haha, I didn't say it was perfect. Just more thorough than at all expected. :P


Yeah, that was... interesting. It was still too unresearched to make any level of sense, but I suppose no one is arguing that.

I actually kinda liked Ghetsis's coat in a weird way.


----------



## Espeon (Oct 13, 2012)

Haha, it's anything BUT thoroughly researched. I suppose the amount of effort put in on their part (and still producing something so shockingly rubbish) amused me greatly.


----------



## Datura (Oct 13, 2012)

_So_ much better than the crap Game Freak's been churning out recently.

There's also a Cooking Mama parody, if you're so inclined.


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 13, 2012)

Worst Username Ever said:


> I think that's supposed to be a reference to cosmetics testing on animals.


Yeah, but she's not a cosmetics maker! She's a biologist!


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 13, 2012)

sv_01 said:


> Yeah, but she's not a cosmetics maker! She's a biologist!


Yeah, and now that I think about it, Pikachu doesn't actually learn Group Hug!


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 14, 2012)

Music Dragon said:


> Yeah, and now that I think about it, Pikachu doesn't actually learn Group Hug!


Group Hug sounds more like a Tangrowth thing... Or Regigigas. Someone who could hug everyone at once.


----------



## nothing to see here (Oct 14, 2012)

I haven't looked at this, but from what I've seen here it at least has be less dumb than the "MARIO SKINS TANOOKIS ALIVE TO MAKE HIS SUITS!" thing they did earlier.

Pokémon actually do get captured by humans and put into fights where they sometimes beat each other up pretty bad... in the games it's never anywhere near as horrible as actual cockfighting, dogfighting, etc., but "Pokémon battles = cockfighting" is a comparison that has been made before even by some fans, so at least it seems like this is a heavily-warped and exaggerated version of what actually sorta happens.  Rather than complete made-up nonsense like the Tanooki Suit thing (Mario's suits are magical things that pop out of boxes and jump around... the Tanooki Suit isn't the real skin of some critter any more than the Frog Suit is.)


----------



## Dinru (Oct 14, 2012)

DarkAura said:


> During the Ghetsis battle, he did in fact claim team plasma didn't care at all for Pokemon's well being. But at the end, after the Ash-dressed-as-a-deranged-Uncle-Sam-who-wanted-to-use-Pikachu-solely-for-getting-money-off-of-it battle, Slowpoke comes and says there's a new team called Team Plasma who fights for good.
> 
> Except that Team Plasma was already established and made and is a team that doesn't want to protect Pokemon.


I hate to sound like I'm stating the obvious, but I think that was supposed to be a joke, considering it was a Slowpoke who said it.

But yeah. The only opinion I have about this game that hasn't been said already is that, taken out of context, the costumes in this game actually look really really cool. Just in time for Halloween, too!


----------



## Skoonk (Dec 25, 2012)

The only Pokemon I can agree with PETA on is Yamask... still never going to play that.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 12, 2019)

Pokemon battles are not animal cruelty. PETA is stupid.

PETA should read the anti anti pokemon section to the site that this forum belongs to. It explains things quite a lot about the 'battles' they see as 'cruel'.

Also, Pokemon isn't even the real world. Like at all.

And....Pokemon aren't even animals. And they like battling to get stronger. And teaming up with people. Like a sports team.

PETA might as well attack people for playing sports too while they're at it LOL


----------



## JHG (Dec 5, 2021)

I actually found it pretty hilarious. The game is playable but the move names are strange enough to make Baddy Bad look ordinary. The game doesn’t even seem to have a straight message and is quite easy to beat.


----------

